# ( )
,      (0%)      .       .     ?  0 ?   -       7 ?.        ?     ?  ?  ,

----------

?

----------


## dojidik

:     -      (   )   .       " "  .  7   1  2 , 3  4    .
    :  .   https://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=154

----------

